# Hi All



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi ppl, first post here so ill just introduce myself, my names Richard im 21 (22 next thursday) currently running a stock Audi TT QS 240, love my car to pieces and spend any time i can giving her a good run, just wanting to meet other pps that are into the TT, i live in south derbyshire and tbh im rubbish at making posts lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  from another qS owner have a look here you might want to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

cheers will do


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi & welcome..... 

Like the QS lovely car. Once you work out how to post some pics stick them on. As we like pics here... :wink:

Bobski


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------

